# Tempmas 2009 Starting!



## Costello (Dec 6, 2009)

*Tempmas 2009 Starting!*
Compo orgy, everyone join the fiesta!
        Dear members of GBAtemp, the GBAtemp staff is proud to present... 

*Tempmas 2009*
Merry Tempmas everyone!

If you still remember it, last year's Tempmas was a time of joy in which we held one mini-competition every day. Well, the concept changes this year: we have decided to hold 4 super-competitions... at the same time! Each competition has its own theme: drawing, music, videos, writing... Everyone should be able to enter at least one! And if you want, you can even enter all 4 of them.





*1. Graphic Competition*
Theme: _draw your own Tempmas Santa Claus or take a photo of one_.
In this competition, we ask you to either take a photo of a GBAtempesque Santa Claus, or draw one. Feel free to interpret these instructions in any way you want, there's room for creative minds here! Photos may be photoshopped if necessary. Please send your entry as JPG files (no animated GIF allowed).






*2. Music Competition*
Theme: _compose your own Christmas song_.
This competition is for musicians only! We would like you to compose a Christmas themed song, with lyrics that will need to include the word "GBAtemp" at least once. We're asking you to send an actual song here, not just lyrics! So please send your entry as an mp3 file, no other formats will be accepted.






*3. Video Competition*
Theme: _record a video that you think best depicts the Christmas Spirit_.
In this competition, we're expecting you to record a video about the Christmas Spirit. Again, there's room for creativity here, so feel free to express your imagination. One only rule here: the GBAtemp mascot or site name must be shown at least once in the video. Please upload the video to YouTube and send us the link; other video websites are not allowed.






*4. Poem/writing Competition*
Theme: _write a poem or story telling Santa Claus why you deserve your Christmas presents this year_.
Pretty self-explanatory here. If you've been a good boy or girl, tell Santa Claus why and you might get one of those neat gifts listed below. Your text, whether it is a poem, short story, or any other form of text, must include GBAtemp in it somewhere. If you wrote song lyrics to enter the Music compo, you cannot enter your lyrics for this one too, you'll have to submit another entry. Please submit your entry as TXT file, no other format accepted.


*How to submit my entry?*
Send your entry by e-mail to _tm.*@gbatemp.net_, where * is to be replaced by the number of the competition you are submitting your entry to (1=graphics, 2=music, 3=video, 4=writing). You must send 1 e-mail per entry, each to the correct address. An e-mail containing multiple entries will be disregarded. You may only send one entry per competition, but you are allowed to enter all four competitions. Please include your GBAtemp member name in the email! If you don't, we will not be able to identify your account if you happen to be part of the winning entries.

*How much time do I have?*
You have two weeks from now: you must submit your entries before the *21st of December, 23:59 GMT*. This will give the staff a couple of days to review all entries and pick the best of them by Christmas, as the results will be announced on December 25th in the traditional Merry Christmas topic.

*Is there any prize to win?*
Nope, th... oh wait, yes there are plenty! This year our partners have been struggling with each other to supply us with awesome gifts for our beloved tempers. For each of those competitions, we will offer: 
1st prize: a brand new Nintendo DS Lite console, with the flashcart of your choice!
 2nd to 5th prizes: a brand new M3i Zero + 4GB MicroSD bundle!
 6th to 10th prizes: a stylish DS/DSLite/DSi case or R4i adapter.
 _Please note that the prize list is subject to revision and might be updated in the future!_

Massive thanks to our partner sites for sponsoring this awesome Tempmas competition orgy! Check these guys out if you're ever in the market for gaming accessories - iShopVideoGame, Gamezway, WikiNDS





 








 Discuss


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 7, 2009)

Merry Tempmas everyone! It should be a fun one.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 7, 2009)

I have no artistic talents whatsoever so I won't be entering, but good luck to those of you who do.
Merry Tempmas!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2009)

Hm, I guess I'll give my talented hands a go at the poetry/short story category.

Are rape themes allowed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, Happy Tempnukah!


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 7, 2009)

Merry tempmas! I look forward to seeing all the things you guys make! (I won't be participating as I have only a basic computer and no programming skills)


----------



## Forstride (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm definitely entering the music competition.  One question though:  Do the vocals have to be human, or can they be computer generated (No, I would not use a text-to-speech program, but rather LSDJ's speech fuction, since I'm doing my song in LSDJ).  Good luck everyone!  Can't wait to see all of the finished entries!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow this is pretty neat!!! Photo? as in pictures from the internet?


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well seeing as i am completely incapable of doing any of the first three, I think i'll try my luck at the writing. I should be able to write a nice poem or story, I just have to brainstorm first. Maybe I'll write an epic...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh WOW! A DSL + flashcart for first place? Damn, that's a really nice prize!
This will be a lot harder than last year, but still fun nonetheless! Good luck to everyone who's entering and also thanks to GBAtemp for sponsoring this competition and the affiliates who helped out with prizes!

EDIT: Quick question! For the music contest, does rap count? Because technically, it doesn't really have a melody but usually counts as a music genre..


----------



## iFish (Dec 7, 2009)

merry tempmas everybody


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2009)

So I guess composed music on an instrument is out of the question?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2009)

The prizes are extravagant luxury, the competition ideas are genius, and everyone who enters is an instant winner!  


Good job!  

edit: wth where is my beloved yaypsp emote?


HUMBUG!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 7, 2009)

MErry Tempmas!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 7, 2009)

Damn! O__O I'm going to enter all just so I have something to do


----------



## mitch coutts (Dec 7, 2009)

love that tempmas and happy new year love it all


----------



## Costello (Dec 7, 2009)

everything is allowed for the music category as long as its an MP3 and it has lyrics (no matter who or what sings/speaks them)
could be just rap with no instruments but bear in mind that the jury might not appreciate it much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless you got real talent I guess?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

So the first contest can COMPLEATLY be done in photoshop


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 7, 2009)

wow nice prizes! im going to make GBATEMP poem for sure! MERRY TEMPMAS!


----------



## ericling (Dec 7, 2009)

Urgh..the prize sooo cool
But I dun know how to do everything though =.=

Maybe poem the easiest..Try to do


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 7, 2009)

Mmmm I suck at all the competitions for this years tempmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only things I could do is a poem.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 7, 2009)

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.

[email protected]


why its not working..


----------



## Lubbo (Dec 7, 2009)

Merry Christmas/Tempmas people
well this year im going to have a go at the music competition, im already halfway through writing the lyrics

tried a comp last year but didnt prevail maybe this year


----------



## Dwight (Dec 7, 2009)

YES A VIDEO CATAGORY!
I will be entering this for sure.


----------



## DarkMega NT Warr (Dec 7, 2009)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.
> 
> Delivery to the following recipients failed.
> 
> ...



It's *tm.4*, not *4*.


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 7, 2009)

tm.*@gbatemp.net

where the * is replaced by the number of the corresponding competition you are entering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





¬¬ I forgot to quote rikuumi's post


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks a lot! didnt notice.. lol


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 7, 2009)

I'll try to compose a little Tempmas carol if I have time.


----------



## outgum (Dec 7, 2009)

I got my Poem sorted, a few line more and some tweaking and im good


----------



## pokemonfan4ever (Dec 7, 2009)

Do we get to choose what color for the DSL?
And if not what are the colors?


----------



## Gore (Dec 7, 2009)

O GBAtemp
These contests are amazing
Wish I had talent


----------



## vergilite (Dec 7, 2009)

hrrrm im not sure if il enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe the photoshop comp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love a challenge and theres a lot of good editors here


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 7, 2009)

I could try to do a nice poem about Tempmas.

Any structure of poetry is allowed, right?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 7, 2009)

Here's my entry for the pic contest:





Oh crap it's a gif. Oh double crap, I'm ineligible.

Oh well, that's life.

Good luck to everyone else! Remember to have fun!


----------



## Gore (Dec 7, 2009)

Since you're ineligible, can I use your Santa pic?
Oh, and on that note could you please vote it high and ask the other judges to do the same? Thanks.


----------



## Dwight (Dec 7, 2009)

Just worked on the script for my video for about an hour. it is ready. I just need my dad to get back from vegas with my camera...


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

It has finally started. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merry Tempmas everyone!


----------



## updowners (Dec 7, 2009)

Woot, awesome prizes this time. I'm gonna start drawing again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (sorry purplesludge)


----------



## zeromac (Dec 7, 2009)

Is there a post count limit because imnot trying to be harsh or anything but there seems to be alot of random people who just join for the competitions and prizes and then just leave which isnt very fair on everyone else in my opinion...

anyways
Merry Christmas and a Happy new year to all


----------



## Costello (Dec 7, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Is there a post count limit because imnot trying to be harsh or anything but there seems to be alot of random people who just join for the competitions and prizes and then just leave which isnt very fair on everyone else in my opinion...
> 
> anyways
> Merry Christmas and a Happy new year to all


Alright, just to be fair only people will 10,000 posts are allowed in. 
Damn, Hadrian gets all the good stuff. He's a rich man now.


----------



## Law (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd like to enter, but I suck at all of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well.


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zeromac (Dec 7, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean he's not rich without his tampons?


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 7, 2009)

Something for me to do after my hols begin.
25 days of hols.


----------



## updowners (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anybody have a good sized image of the gbatemp mascot? I need it for drawing.


----------



## Minox (Dec 7, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Does anybody have a good sized image of the gbatemp mascot? I need it for drawing.


http://jumpman17.gbatemp.net/mascot_v2.png


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Can we ALSO post enteries here for people to comment on


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Can we ALSO post enteries here for people to comment on



That thought had crossed my mind too in fact. Im assuming it wont do any harm, but to be officially entered you have to mail them in. But don't take my word for it until its confirmed lol.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ill wait for a mod to reply also hows your contestes going p1ngpong


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 7, 2009)

Love to enter

Just out of interest, if i do happen to enter, and remarkably win, will you guys deliver to Lebanon ?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Love to enter
> 
> Just out of interest, if i do happen to enter, and remarkably win, will you guys deliver to Lebanon ?


sure they would, why not? o_o well the only thing would be that it would take longer/shorter for the prize to arrive?


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well yeah, i can live with the time it takes to come (that IF i ever win anything) just out of interest, seeming as though this place is sort of deserted (not many know what Lebanon is lol)


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 7, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yes!* Entries are allowed to be posted in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you MUST also e-mail them to the addresses specified, otherwise they WON'T be accepted!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Snipped


----------



## Law (Dec 7, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Well yeah, i can live with the time it takes to come (that IF i ever win anything) just out of interest, seeming as though this place is sort of deserted (not many know what Lebanon is lol)



Pretty sure they ship anywhere, and assuming shaun is shipping them it shouldn't take too long. I don't think Lebanon is too far away from the UK.


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Dear, Santa!
> Its me rockstar99 from GBATemp but you can call me Rockstar now because I got a name change (Thanks Opium). I remember last year when I was expecting some crap like always but you came to the rescue once again with a Wii. The Wii made me join the Wii Hacking Forums of GBATemp and well... yeah thanks for the Wii I'm still loving it till today !
> So lets get to the point, I really need about 10 Wii Games, DS Lite Crystal Case and an iPod touch 8gb. You must be going WTF in that strip club you're sitting in but stop staring at all those pretty women and listen to me now *Please*. I've done lots of good things this year, for example, I updated my R4DS to a M3i zero so that you wouldn't have to get one for me, see how thoughtful I am . Then I also pirated EVERY SINGLE major Wii And DS Game of the year except for a few Wii games because if I had pirated those then there wouldn't be anything to ask for this Xmas. Lets move on, I also was present on all days on GBATemp, even when I went for a trip I used my phone.... talk about dedication to a site! Hmmm... let me think.... ah yes the exercise. There were 2 days this year when I did a hell lotta exercise(not on the wii):
> 
> ...







I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

I see too


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2009)

nice letter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i must ask how 17 windows got broken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






nice tree raika!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> nice letter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basketballs
Socerballs
Baseballs
Shoes
Stylus
TVs
Other Stuff I found lying around


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> nice letter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a stylus?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Contest No1 i know it sucks and wont win but i cant draw better than this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler



http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9195/scan0001yv.jpg


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2009)

^damn! your creep owns my sketch already.


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Contest No1 i know it sucks and wont win but i cant draw better than this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice creep smiley.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Atleast dont make fun of it


----------



## Domination (Dec 7, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> *Just don't tell Raika and Domination about this secret letter. If they find out about it they will spread to the world and there will be 78 versions just like all 78 R4 clones out now!*



You do realise, I'm of a totally different level from your intellect,a nd that I'm so much more superior to you that copying it will make the judges doubt it, and leve them wondering if I wrote it when I was 3 months old?

Then again, I don't really feel like joining since I have no use for the prizes. And I don't have any inspiration right now.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can take jokes


----------



## Domination (Dec 7, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't take joking insults 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice creep btw!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Nice creep btw!


thanks but i know your being sarcastic


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 7, 2009)

Ooooo yes!!! I'm excited!

I might redo my Jingle Bells rap into a GBATemp Jingle Bells rap for this, or if I had an auxilary cord I could make a metal one.

I'ma stick with the rap one though.

I might also do the video one also, Not sure what I would do though.


----------



## BlazerRazor (Dec 7, 2009)

Gotta love these competitions. I look forward to seeing the contestants!


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 7, 2009)

I have an idea for a poem, but it's really difficult to make. Oh well, I'll try anyway. Nothing to lose but my self-respect and pride.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 7, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> I have an idea for a poem, but it's really difficult to make. Oh well, I'll try anyway. Nothing to lose but my self-respect and pride.


Well, is there a better time of year to lose your self-respect and pride, then now?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MARRY TEMPMAS EVERYBODY!!!!!!*


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixd merry tempmas to you too


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, really?!


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 7, 2009)

Time to test my skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No. 4, here I come


----------



## tjas (Dec 7, 2009)

Where is the Gbatemp christmas tree? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The one of 2 years ago was really cool!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2009)

tjas said:
			
		

> Where is the Gbatemp christmas tree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly!i was whining on irc the whole day about it
guess i'll go get a stock tree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eof?


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

tjas said:
			
		

> Where is the Gbatemp christmas tree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss this!! It was really fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although I forgot what I put on last year's tree.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2009)

seeing as the ones coming up on google arent that nice...

i'll draw one and put it in the eof?


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

This was last year's tree btw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I remember now, I put the Mario hat!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> This was last year's tree btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg where did you find that!
i see my MSPaint'd pikachu


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

thats so cool cant we have it this year too mods


----------



## prowler (Dec 7, 2009)

i want a gbatemp Christmas tree


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> i want a gbatemp Christmas tree


Lets start a petition


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> This was last year's tree btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh good times, and you don't need to start a petition you crazy fools, someone (I forget who) just posted a picture of a Christmas tree in a thread he made, and everyone decorated it. 

Anybody can do it, even, YOU!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 7, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see my fucking MSPaint'd DS. that grey one. Wish I already had PS last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna see what I do for this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Tempmas everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Does someone have a good and big image of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## tjas (Dec 7, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2006 had a really cool tree to begin with! Who can dig it up? It evetually had liksang hanging in the tree... so it was year the year of liksang closing down! Let's search and start it again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:

I FOUND IT I FOUND IT I FOUND IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










The result:





Let's start a new tree


----------



## Satangel (Dec 7, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I have no artistic talents whatsoever so I won't be entering, but good luck to those of you who do.
> Merry Tempmas!



QFT.
Would like to have a new DS Lite though.
But I won't win anyway, seeing what won last year, this just isn't possible for me (especially since it are exams)


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 7, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Contest No1 i know it sucks and wont win but i cant draw better than this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dam thats nice.  Your really good, you actually might win.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jakob your joking right?


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Dec 7, 2009)

Entry to #4 submitted.
Will post on Dec 26.  If I remember.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 7, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lebanon is in the Middle East  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW a DS LITE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ill need some time to think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for the comp!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 7, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He sure thought about Libanon, thats in Portugal.


----------



## EverlongNDS (Dec 7, 2009)

Music!! that's what im talking about! im going to record something in a few days xD


----------



## luke_c (Dec 7, 2009)

Nothing that's really there that i'd be good at making expect maybe the Graphic contest, can't enter for at least another two weeks anyway, got some coursework that needs writing up and handing in and i'm running out of time.


----------



## RanmaFreak (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm about half-way through writing my song, and I just had a thought. Is the music competition going to be judged on actual quality of the singing? or is it going to be more about the originality of the piece? I honestly can't sing, but I'm liking what I have so far, so I'd probably just end up singing it A Capella through a Guitar Hero Mic and recording it on my computer.


----------



## stonefry (Dec 7, 2009)

pokemonfan4ever said:
			
		

> Do we get to choose what color for the DSL?
> And if not what are the colors?



They are roughly the same color as a gift horse's mouth.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 7, 2009)

Not sure if this has already been asked, but can the video be made in flash and uploaded to youtube?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 7, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> [*]1st prize: a brand new Nintendo DS Lite console, with the flashcart of your choice!
> [*] 2nd to 5th prizes: a brand new M3i Zero + 4GB MicroSD bundle!
> [*] *6th to 10th prizes: a stylish DS/DSLite/DSi case or R4i adapter.*



What is a R4i adapter?
Not the flashcard, right?


----------



## Keeley (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey for every contest there's a winner or all contests together there's one winner?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For each of those competitions, we will offer:



Implies that it will be for every contest there's a winner...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeley said:
			
		

> Hey for every contest there's a winner or all contests together there's one winner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For every one contest is a winner.
So if you win all 4, you have 4 DS.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 7, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, i'd rather have that than risk getting another Pink DS case (Like i did in the Halloween comp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## golden (Dec 7, 2009)

sorry i didn't read all the 7 pages so if it's answered already sorry but for the graphic competition does it HAVE to be a drawing or photo or can we create something visual such as a collage and take a picture of it or scan it and send it in?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 7, 2009)

Another question about the Song Competition.
Can I do it with a friend of mine, like he played the guitar and I would sing?
I'm just BAD at guitar playing and I can't even do it properly.
Does my friend need to sign up or something?


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 7, 2009)

Can we submit more than 1 photo?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, shame I suck at all that stuff. I can't even Photoshop that great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll still try, but I know I won't win.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 7, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Aww, shame I suck at all that stuff. I can't even Photoshop that great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least if you do you won't do what I did.

I submitted a Haiku without mentioning Santa...I only mentioned GBATemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Protip: It's good to read and follow instructions _correctly_.


----------



## Opium (Dec 7, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Can we submit more than 1 photo?
> 
> Only one image/entry.
> 
> ...



That sounds okay to me. As long as you're in it either on guitar or singing. It has to be a proper recording though, for the competition you can't just rip an mp3 music track from a CD then sing over the top of it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 8, 2009)

This is perfect, my keyboard (music) broke recently. I really wanted to show off my ubernoob music skillz. Guess I'll try to learn fruity loops to give this a try


----------



## Alato (Dec 8, 2009)

I like that tempmas scavenger hunt thing last time. We should do another one.


----------



## lefangz (Dec 8, 2009)

Im going to enter the graphic competition, I drew something real quick
http://img190.imageshack.us/i/37062111.jpg/ 
but I dont think its good enough to win so im gonna redo it


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 8, 2009)

I made a really bad song last year. It was clever but it was badly done, maybe I can dig it up and remake it.


----------



## wchill (Dec 8, 2009)

Damn, I absolutely suck at music composition.

Check all that apply. (for the music compo)
[ ]Must be made from scratch
[ ]Allowed to modify an existing song
[ ]Allowed to have someone else compose (if you play it or sing or whatever)

Also I'm going to elaborate on my pixel art from the Gamezway compo, beware tiled 96x64 pixel art!


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2009)

[check] must be made from scratch.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 8, 2009)

What happens if your email was bounced?  I got a msg saying that the (reason: 550 sorry, no mailbox here by that name) or some such?

I've entered the graphics one, and sent it as a blind carbon copy to myself, to ensure that it was getting through.  (I got my copy, but got a undelieverable mail notice as well for that msg.)  Just wondered if the mailbox is full or just taken offline?

I sent it to [email protected]


----------



## Nitro Edd (Dec 8, 2009)

quick 5 minute sketch of my plan, the final will probably be a vector image.

that's my interpretation of what a temp Santa would be doing

and that's not my only idea I have a few more which I'll try out

EDIT: astrangeone send it to *tm.1*@gbatemp.net


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, man.  Should not read gbatemp instructions at 5 in the morning!


----------



## HunterJ (Dec 8, 2009)

hey MERRY TEMPMAS
and a GBATEMP NEW YEAR!!
can the mp3 be sung BADLY but have epic lyrics?


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 8, 2009)

short question for the music
so I can possibly make a Techno track without Lyrics and can say GBATemp Tempmas with a Vocoder?


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2009)

yes, you can do that if you so please.


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 8, 2009)

ok thank you
Happy Tempmas folks!


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yahoo gave me a failure notice when I sent my no. 4


----------



## Aguilera_87 (Dec 8, 2009)

two questions:

1. I'm spanish, Can I participate?

2. If a can, I would to participate in photographs/drawings contest... Can I make a collage with some photos in photoshop?


THANKS and MERRY TEMPMAS!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 8, 2009)

Aguilera_87 said:
			
		

> two questions:
> 
> 1. I'm spanish, Can I participate?
> 
> ...








1. Everyone can participate, dude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. I think as long as it contains the mascot and is Christmas-ly decorated, you can do anything.


----------



## Nitro Edd (Dec 8, 2009)

he's saying he lives in spain so postage for his possible prize could be alot, but yes anyone can enter


----------



## janouis (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi!Guys... just sent my entry in the graphics category.. hope u like it and more power!!! Thank You!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 8, 2009)

janouis said:
			
		

> Hi!Guys... just sent my entry in the graphics category.. hope u like it and more power!!! Thank You!!


lol your gonna get one of the prizes foe sure merry tempmas


----------



## janouis (Dec 8, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> janouis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tnx... lol not really..merry tempmas!!!


----------



## outgum (Dec 8, 2009)

Merry Tempmas!
Just entered in my poem!
I wont win, but it'll be nice for the Staff to read atleast XD


----------



## cosmiccow (Dec 8, 2009)

Nitro Edd said:
			
		

> quick 5 minute sketch of my plan, the final will probably be a vector image.
> 
> that's my interpretation of what a temp Santa would be doing
> 
> ...


haha that's an awesome idea! and your santa also looks great


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 8, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Not sure if this has already been asked, but can the video be made in flash and uploaded to youtube?


Uhh.... Does anyone have the answer?


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 8, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as it's viewable in YouTube, absolutely


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow! A dsl and a flashcart of choice! i really want an acekard  2i,but i will try to get another M3 i too! my dsi slot 1 has been very lonely....


----------



## outgum (Dec 9, 2009)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Nitro Edd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it would be nice to mention, the picture has "Tempmas" spelt wrong


----------



## Nitro Edd (Dec 9, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> cosmiccow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 typo xD


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmmmm... I spent a long time drawing a nice Santa Claus picture, but it comes out as a JPG file, not JPEG. Can I still submit it?


----------



## Costello (Dec 9, 2009)

JPG and JPEG files are the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can submit either.


----------



## Simen_S (Dec 9, 2009)

Does any body have any idea for a song? I want to do the music comp. MERRY TEMPMAS


----------



## Nitro Edd (Dec 9, 2009)

D: really? gota be jpg UGGHHH, i hate jpg 

request permission to submit mine as a .png as it will be a smaller file size and better quality.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 9, 2009)

GL every1!


----------



## Myke (Dec 9, 2009)

oh man I'm all over #1 good luck everybody!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 9, 2009)

Myke said:
			
		

> oh man I'm all over #1 good luck everybody!



Oh, you're signing for #1, now my chances of winning something are low. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I liked your tatoos and designs and stuff!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 9, 2009)

Just wanted to show everyone my first entry for the competition (I'm doing Graphics and Music):



Spoiler


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> JPG and JPEG files are the same smile.gif you can submit either.



Phew! Thank you Costello, you just saved my life! Now I don't have to worry so much. I think my picture is bound to get a small smile or smirk from the judges hehehe.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey, any ideas what should I wish for xmas? I already have: Wii, DS phat (broken), XBOX 360, PSP go.. and I dont want ps3 but should I get Ipod Touch? or something else


----------



## stutte (Dec 10, 2009)

I can't wait to do a new painting, this sounds fun!


----------



## Nitro Edd (Dec 10, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Nitro Edd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do not understand what I am saying.

my submission *WILL be a smaller file size* and WILL be of better quality, I understand how a lossless file type works. The colour depth WILL be less than 50 so being a .png it will be a small file in comparison to a .jpg

dont attempt to correct me

and if it is a .jpg the image quality will be horrible

I still request to use a .png as my submission piece. or an unanimated .gif will also produce the same result (but not as small)


----------



## bleachigo159 (Dec 10, 2009)

How can i claim the price if i win???
I'm in the Philippines


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 10, 2009)

bleachigo159 said:
			
		

> How can i claim the price if i win???
> I'm in the Philippines



They'll send it to you.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> bleachigo159 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you can go to Costello's house and extort it.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I vote for the second option


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 10, 2009)

Myke said:
			
		

> oh man I'm all over #1 good luck everybody!


oshi-
now my chances are so low. you're art is too awesome(and didn't you win last year's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 10, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Myke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But good luck for you too!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 10, 2009)

Nitro Edd said:
			
		

> you do not understand what I am saying.
> 
> my submission *WILL be a smaller file size* and WILL be of better quality, I understand how a lossless file type works. The colour depth WILL be less than 50 so being a .png it will be a small file in comparison to a .jpg
> 
> ...



Is it REALLY so hard to just follow the rules and change the dang file type to a .jpg?  It ain't that hard.  Suck it up, stop being a quality whore, and follow the same rules everyone else has to.


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmmm... i'll try to join the 4 competitions. Hope I win all 4 even if the odds of winning are very very low!


----------



## sleight (Dec 10, 2009)

I just got a nice idea for my submission but really lack of time atm due to the upcoming exams
hope I'll get it ready in time X_x


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 10, 2009)

punkyrule said:
			
		

> Hmmm... i'll try to join the 4 competitions. Hope I win all 4 even if the odds of winning are very very low!


At least you're increasing your chances!


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 11, 2009)

Do we need to put our username on our entry picture?


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 11, 2009)

I want to play too! I'm not going to enter the prize draw this year, but I love these community graphics tasks so I'll chuck something in the thread. I have this awesome idea coming together in my head, but whether I'll be able to get it on paper or not is a challenge in itself and I find challenges fun.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 11, 2009)

(Edited - how the hell did I double-post that? )


----------



## n8littlefield (Dec 11, 2009)

Crud - I was entering contest 4 and just put my writing in the body of the email instead of attaching a txt file.   Am I allowed to re-submit the entry in the correct format?


----------



## Orc (Dec 11, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I want to play too! I'm not going to enter the prize draw this year, but I love these community graphics tasks so I'll chuck something in the thread. I have this awesome idea coming together in my head, but whether I'll be able to get it on paper or not is a challenge in itself and I find challenges fun.


I will steal your idea, Psyfira.
Not really planning on joining the contests too.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 12, 2009)

it says here 
_"Send your entry by e-mail to tm.*@gbatemp.net, where * is to be replaced by the number of the competition you are submitting your entry to *(1=graphics, 2=video, 3=music, 4=writing). *You must send 1 e-mail per entry, each to the correct address. An e-mail containing multiple entries will be disregarded. You may only send one entry per competition, but you are allowed to enter all four competitions. Please include your GBAtemp member name in the email! If you don't, we will not be able to identify your account if you happen to be part of the winning entries."_

it says "1=graphics, 2=video, 3=music, 4=writing" but on the main page with the drawings and everything it says : "1.Graphic Competition , *2.Music Competition* , *3.Video Competition* , 4.Poem/writing Competition"

well.. Where am I supposed to send my entry to? (Music)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 12, 2009)

The Music competition is still the second one, they sure just did a mistake there.


----------



## Keeley (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey when i upload my picture do I attach my picture or do i send the link to where I uploaded it?


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 13, 2009)

Uhhmm.. A quick question. Do I have to send a lyrics in TXT file with the MP3 song when sending the music comp.?


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 13, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> it says here
> _"Send your entry by e-mail to tm.*@gbatemp.net, where * is to be replaced by the number of the competition you are submitting your entry to *(1=graphics, 2=video, 3=music, 4=writing). *You must send 1 e-mail per entry, each to the correct address. An e-mail containing multiple entries will be disregarded. You may only send one entry per competition, but you are allowed to enter all four competitions. Please include your GBAtemp member name in the email! If you don't, we will not be able to identify your account if you happen to be part of the winning entries."_
> 
> it says "1=graphics, 2=video, 3=music, 4=writing" but on the main page with the drawings and everything it says : "1.Graphic Competition , *2.Music Competition* , *3.Video Competition* , 4.Poem/writing Competition"
> ...



And also can the mod clear this up? I'm kinda confused too.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 13, 2009)

Better PM one of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They dont look everytime at this thread. (I think)


----------



## outgum (Dec 13, 2009)

Nitro Edd said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolololol, Bitchy New Zealander, Follow the rules. Theres a reason its .jpg only, So everyone is on an equal playing field, So live with it


----------



## Lubbo (Dec 14, 2009)

well i just completed and sent my music entry to [email protected] is this correct??


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 14, 2009)

Does this go for members ONLY? No newbies allowed?


----------



## Opium (Dec 14, 2009)

punkyrule said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Re-send it again to 2 and explain the mix up.


----------



## Lubbo (Dec 14, 2009)

ok done thanks


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2009)

Nitro Edd said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you can't even enter, you don't even have 100 posts.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 15, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Nitro Edd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think theres any restriction to enter, at least I didn't see one.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 16, 2009)

I do think there is some kind of post restriction, 'cuz people can enter more then one time with more accounts or people who only register for competition. that kind of things is what GBAtemp wants to shield himself for i think.


----------



## Dizzy Doom (Dec 16, 2009)

Does it have to be in English? I could compose a song with english lyrics, but i'd feel more comfortable writing it in spanish.
I'm participating either way.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 16, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't say anywhere in Costello's opening post that there's any kind of post count restriction for people who want to enter.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 16, 2009)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> I do think there is some kind of post restriction, 'cuz people can enter more then one time with more accounts or people who only register for competition. that kind of things is what GBAtemp wants to shield himself for i think.



Good point.
But they could look at the IP Adress, right?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 16, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Veristical Blaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. This place runs very, very nicely. They can tell when somebody is making a double+ (alt.) account.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Dec 17, 2009)

Just to clarify, is it ok to draw a pic using only photoshop? I have a pimp vector Santa i've been working on and i'd be pissed if it got rejected for being completely digital.


----------



## updowners (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh man I am so fucked. I haven't even started my entry for the drawing competition. D:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 17, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Oh man I am so fucked. I haven't even started my entry for the drawing competition. D:



Then you have to hurry man, I'd like to have a challenge here.
You can draw really great.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 18, 2009)

This competition got me psyched enough for me to get out of lurkdom and actually join the community instead of just following the main page... hopefully this will not hurt my chances...?

Anyway, this is a great theme for a song... the GBAtemp team should be really proud of organizing something so diverse and cool. My tune is almost ready and I think it sounds quite good.

I'm also pretty excited to listen to what the other musicians will submit! Probably some great stuff will show up.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Dec 18, 2009)

I submitted a letter yesterday! I hope I win something.


----------



## Toa_235 (Dec 18, 2009)

wow that would be like... omg to win that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with a flashcart of ur choice... but too bad i suck at photoshop..... i guess ill just draw...


----------



## SkH (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I have just sent my graphics entry to [email protected]!

I hope you guys like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck and Happy Tempmas everyone!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 18, 2009)

Toa_235 said:
			
		

> wow that would be like... omg to win that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can only use Photoshop for your entry, if you took a Tempmas picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 Days to go! I still haven't sent my picture, have to finish it first.


----------



## Myke (Dec 18, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Oh man I am so fucked. I haven't even started my entry for the drawing competition. D:



lol me too! haven't even started. I don' think I'm going to enter. don't have enough time with work.


----------



## xViera (Dec 18, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Toa_235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sent in a completely photoshopped picture in yesterday... I took a picture of my drawing on paper, put it on photoshop and then trace it with the line tool and colored it in... 

Will that make it? =\


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 18, 2009)

xViera said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really know, but if it's stated there like this, then it will most likely be like that. =/


----------



## Keeley (Dec 19, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Toa_235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that you can draw and then just use a camera to take the picture, though my camera sucks so I'll use my scanner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Unless you meant that you can't use photoshop unless it's for drawing then forgot what I said xD


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not entering anything...

Oh well! Way to show my Tempmas Spirit!


----------



## anaxs (Dec 19, 2009)

im jus gonna draw some cool temp santa
anways merry tempmas everyone


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> im jus gonna draw some cool temp santa
> anways merry tempmas everyone



Do it in paint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Well, hope it goes well!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 19, 2009)

D: UGH ONE MORE DAY AND IM STILL PROCASTINATING.


photoshop = shooping images, not like digital drawing i guess


----------



## updowners (Dec 19, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> Is there any prize to win?
> Nope, th... oh wait, yes there are plenty! This year our partners have been struggling with each other to supply us with awesome gifts for our beloved tempers. For each of those competitions, we will offer:
> *1st prize: a brand new Nintendo DS Lite console, with the flashcart of your choice!*
> * 2nd to 5th prizes: a brand new M3i Zero + 4GB MicroSD bundle!*
> ...



Wait a sec, I just re-read what the prizes are. So does it mean that the first prize winners don't get a microsd but the 2nd to 5th prize winners do?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 19, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Didn't notice that. I'm pretty sure the first prize gets a MicroSD too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or it's somehow confusing if not.

I'm about to send my entry for the graphics, hope I'll win even something.


----------



## Toa_235 (Dec 19, 2009)

wonder if theres :yaydingoo: . .. hmm anyway merry tempmas everyone!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 19, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, some card kits come with a MicroSD, don't they? Maybe that's why they left it out. You could end up getting double cards.


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 19, 2009)

Some pictures I did not/could not enter:









My brother who took the pictures with my cellphone:





IT WAS COLD OUTSIDE WITHOUT OUR JACKET!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 19, 2009)

D-Trogh said:
			
		

> Some pictures I did not/could not enter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why didn't you enter? They look good.


----------



## D-Trogh (Dec 19, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Why didn't you enter? They look good.


I entered another picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's almost the same as the first one I showed here, but without the sun flare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks btw


----------



## Kirah (Dec 19, 2009)

Im working on a song right now :]
Its not a rap or anytihng, more of just me singing and some guitarrr if thats alright haha..


----------



## science (Dec 19, 2009)

My Poem:

The Tale of Tempmas

Christmas brings us lots of joy,
There's girls and boys both writing lists,
Hoping that they may get toys,
With Santa hearing every wish

But Santa doesn't work alone,
"Its had to do it by yourself."
And so he sits upon his throne,
And gets work from his helpful elves

And so they come from 'round the world
To help him to fill up his sleigh,
And with two elves, this tale unfurled,
Of Christmas, GBATemp's Way!

The elves names were Shaun and Costello
Who both wanted to spread more cheer,
"We both love that jolly fellow,
But Tempmas seems much more sincere."

So leaving the cold for the UK,
These happy elves one day did go,
And decided that they should make
A home for fans of Nintendo

And once a year, on this site
A competition they will hold,
To bring more joy and delight
With prizes fancier than gold

And so that year, Tempmas was born
And it was met with great success
So everyone, go sound your horns
And proclaim GBATemp as best!

And my song

Meet Me At The 'Temp - science

Both are so bad but I freaking love these Tempmas competitions, so I entered lol

Someone let me know if the MP3 works or not lol


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 19, 2009)

Science, the mp3 works.


----------



## Kirah (Dec 19, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> My Poem:
> 
> The Tale of Tempmas
> 
> ...


i actually like the recording alot, its nice a clean :]


----------



## science (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you to the above two


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Dec 19, 2009)

The rules arent very clear.
I made a completely vector drawing in photoshop, will this be allowed? Its necessary for me to use photoshop because its really hard to draw vectors with a pen/paper. If its going to be rejected let me know asap so i can print it and trace over with pencil or whatever.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

NoSmokingBandit said:
			
		

> The rules arent very clear.
> I made a completely vector drawing in photoshop, will this be allowed? Its necessary for me to use photoshop because its really hard to draw vectors with a pen/paper. If its going to be rejected let me know asap so i can print it and trace over with pencil or whatever.



I think that is allowed.


----------



## 1upm4n (Dec 20, 2009)

i sent my picture.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 20, 2009)

1upm4n said:
			
		

> i sent my picture.



Cool! Sneak preview?


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Dec 20, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> NoSmokingBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just submitted it. It was a ton of fun making it and i think its goofy enough to put a smile on someone's face, even if its not allowed.

Preview:





The preview is rather small, but in the stockings theres an NES controller, a Wii-mote, and a DS game. I'd be pretty jazzed about that on christmas morning!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought about posting my entries as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I entried for the graphics and writing contest. (But I worked on the graphics harder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

This is just some picture I made before my real entry, I think it's kinda funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I posted it already in the Shoutbox, but not all members can see the shoutbox, so I'll just post it here again.



Spoiler











THIS is my real entry for the graphics section, I almost needed 2 weeks for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler











And this is my attempt of a poem/story (Its half half, because I tried to rhyme, and it is pretty long for a poem.)
The rhymes are pretty poor, but it was fun making it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



There was a young boy,
his life wasn't full of joy.
He had something on his mind,
that he couldn't leave behind.

So he wrote a letter,
with his question,
that contains the reason for his depression,
to Santa.

"Dear Santa,
I have a question on my mind,
that I easily can't leave behind.
I'm not greedy, have no fear,
just tell me, why is Christmas once a year?
Do you need time to get all the presents?
Do you need to move every year because of your rents?
Thats the only thing I want to know,
you dont need to go and say hello,
please just respond to this letter,
so that my mind could get better.

With Love,
Meg"

Some days later, Santa got this mail.
He reads the letter with a big smile.
He sat on his chair to write a letter,
so Meg could sleep better.

"Dear Meg,
I would dearly tell you the secret,
why Christmas only is once a year, without regret,
if it would help you to get better.
But its like the secret of the illusions of a magician,
if you like to know, go on a mission,
learn it by yourself.
Theres a good friend of mine,
he's always on the line,
his name is Tempy,
he owns one of the best sites in the world,
the GBAtemp.
I'll give you a hint, where to find that guy,
he's in a place under the sky,
a place that you'll never think of.
Go and find him, he has the answer.

Yours,
Santa"

With that words, Meg took off, on the tour,
to get the answer, to be sure,
why exactly Christmas is once a year.

He went over hills and valleys,
through all the empty alleys,
over canyons and mountains,
getting tired of all the fountains.

He even found the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow,
he walked through the whole world of snow.
He took a rocket and flew to the outside of the earth, the space,
because he couldn't find the place.

After his desperate search for something,
that didn't exist, he went home.
He sat himself on his bed,
thought about everything,
then he heard a tone,
then a men appeared, in red.

He weared a Santa suit,
something that only Santa suits,
but it suits him too.
He wore a mask, on the one half
a cross, on the other 4 circles, and he had a great laugh.

He started to tell Meg:
"It was my brother,
who told me about your bother.
I'll SHOW you the answer,
and I think it will make you to a dancer."

He took out something, it looked like his mask,
but with a screen, what is that, Meg wanted to ask.
But then, the screen started glowing
and something funny it was showing.

Tempy gave the device to Meg,
because he knew, Meg would start to beg.

Meg was fascinated, he saw little figures jumping all over the screen,
it was something he never has seen.

"Do you understand now, what we do the other days in the year?"
"Of course!" Megs eyes started to get teary.
"I'm so relieved, I think I can sleep better now."
"Thats great to hear" Tempy took a bow.

"Please, Can I have that thingy?" 
"Gee. Lets play some PS3!"


And that was the story of Meg and the Christmas secret.


----------



## Raika (Dec 20, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> THIS is my real entry for the graphics section, I almost needed 2 weeks for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
That's... Awesome... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*!!!*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 20, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The santa in the sledge is supposed to be Tempy too,
If you zoom really wide into it, you can see the 4 buttons of his mask.


----------



## janouis (Dec 20, 2009)

This is my entry for the graphics section i made this simple and cool looking santa... i want to make a full body vector image of a gbatemp santa with a cool background but i'm too busy.. i hope i can make it into 2-5 place i want a m3i zero.. Merry Tempmas Everyone!!!


----------



## updowners (Dec 20, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I thought about posting my entries as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How the heck am I supposed to top that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've barely even started my drawing and yours has taken almost two weeks


----------



## Toa_235 (Dec 20, 2009)

my drugged tempa claus is crap...


----------



## Aguilera_87 (Dec 20, 2009)

OK, here is my graphic entry (click to full size ^^)

Good luck and merry tempmas to everyone!



Spoiler


----------



## Keeley (Dec 20, 2009)

@MegaAce™

Wow sweet pic man...My chances of winning a low now xD


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 20, 2009)

I entered mine and it can be found here:


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is my entry for the 1) Graphic Competition
Hope I WIN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS. Only used MS Paint to draw those Santa Clauses/Mario.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 down. 3 competitions to go and to do for one  day! Goodluck to me!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 20, 2009)

punkyrule said:
			
		

> *PS. Only used MS Paint to draw those Santa Clauses/Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you didn't use Photoshop to cut yourself into the picture three times? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or it must be nice to have some clones.


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 20, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> punkyrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... I also used MS Paint to create those clones. Hahaha!
BTW I did not cut it. It's called Photo Manipulation = Adding the same picture by layers.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 20, 2009)

This was fun! Though flicking through the submissions I see I wasn't the only one with this idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll never manage to get the background finished before the deadline but I'm just doing this for fun so it will do.



No space for presents you say? Nah plenty of storage in there, got to be a couple of GB at least!
And only 4 reindeer cause I ran out of space on the paper Wii's only take 4 remotes. Um... yes.


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 20, 2009)

OK, here is my entry for the music competition, its the best i could do with the equipment i had: a computer, audacity, guitar, microkorg synth, mediocre music skills.

The song is called: *Tempmas Time!*
Download link

Yes...my voice really isnt that great...but its alright......
Anyway........
Please listen to it and tell me what you think.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 21, 2009)

im done comp 1 and 4 wil send entries in an hour im pretty happy with both


----------



## Greenshadow0 (Dec 21, 2009)

@MegaAce

You art skill sure changed dramatically between those two entries!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 21, 2009)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> OK, here is my entry for the music competition, its the best i could do with the equipment i had: a computer, audacity, guitar, microkorg synth, mediocre music skills.
> 
> The song is called: *Tempmas Time!*
> Download link
> ...


Hey there, tenentenen... nice to listen to the submission of a fellow musician! I thought the little 8-bit bridges were quite cool. Your singing is also pretty fun, since it's so downcast while the song is so upbeat. But maybe next time you should pay a bit more attention to the mike...? You should sing a bit louder and farther from it. The sound of the mike being put down near the end is also a bit meh.

But anyway, good work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be a pleasure competing with you.


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks MarkDarkness. I agree with you on the mic, but it was hard to do and i am quite inexperienced. Care to share yours if u have not already?


----------



## mikeychunn (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's a quick video I made about the spirit of Xmas...tbh, I put more effort into my graphic section
Youtube Vid

Good luck to everyone that entered


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 21, 2009)

quick question: if now in gmt+8 is 2:30pm, what time is it now at gmt?


----------



## Domination (Dec 21, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> quick question: if now in gmt+8 is 2:30pm, what time is it now at gmt?



-8 hours, duh.

I'm embarrassed that you are a fellow Singaporean


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sent both my entries! w00t


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Greenshadow0 said:
			
		

> @MegaAce
> 
> You art skill sure changed dramatically between those two entries!



I did the first one in 2 hours, thats why,
You need to put effort into something.


----------



## wchill (Dec 21, 2009)

JPG files seem to mess up my entry... damn that lossy compression!
Can I send as BMP instead? JPG files cause the color to not be as accurate as I'd like... which is bad for a drawing like mine.


----------



## mikeychunn (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I wanted to send BMP, but if they are strictly abiding by the rules, there's no going against "JPEG only"


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

mikeychunn said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wanted to send BMP, but if they are strictly abiding by the rules, there's no going against "JPEG only"



This.
wchill, your color doesn't need to be accurate, 
if your picture is great, why do you care about the quality of the color?


----------



## wchill (Dec 21, 2009)

It's a 95x63 piece of pixel art created on my graphing calc and then colored in with Paint.
With something that small, the lossy JPEG compression creates noticeable problems.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh, I thought it would be a bigger drawing.
Nah, than I can understand your problem.


----------



## wchill (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's a side-by-side comparison of my drawings:

Original 95x63 art (PNG vs JPEG)








(Note the blurring of colors in JPEG)


Resized art in TI-84+SE emulator (PNG vs JPEG)







(Not as visible but still present)





Curious note: PNG size is smaller than JPEG.
If you can't view PNGs for whatever reason, get a better browser and stop using epicnet failxplorer.


----------



## updowners (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha, I just drew 2 things for this topic, and neither of them were the entry for the competition.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I see.

Do you have Photoshop? If you save in PS something as .jpg, it asks you in which quality you want to save, just turn it to 12 (MAX) and it should be better.


----------



## wchill (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha I wish I had Photoshop.
Unfortunately there's no way I can get it in the next... 14.5 hours.
also:


Spoiler



http://www.thespeedgamers.com/
this makes me want to play pokemon now


----------



## updowners (Dec 21, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> Haha I wish I had Photoshop.
> Unfortunately there's no way I can get it in the next... 14.5 hours.
> also:
> 
> ...



If you were a pirate, you could get it within that time. Using Irfanview works as well. Just save as jpg with the quality set to 100  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Irfanview Link: http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## wchill (Dec 21, 2009)

My download speed isn't too great when you're streaming two video streams at the same time.
But let's do it! Photoshop here I come!


----------



## updowners (Dec 21, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> My download speed isn't too great when you're streaming two video streams at the same time.
> But let's do it! Photoshop here I come!



Fuck, read my above post.


----------



## wchill (Dec 21, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> wchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh if I'm going to download something might as well make it as fancy as possible.
I'll just leave this PC running and use my laptop in my nice warm bed...


----------



## updowners (Dec 21, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irfanview is only 1.3mb though...


----------



## wchill (Dec 21, 2009)

Photoshop CS4 is 662MB and only 1hr left. I'll wait ehh


----------



## janouis (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi!Admin... Can i replace my Graphic Entry with this one because my Previous entry is too simplistic..I just sent my new entry to ur email..I improved my previous work adding the body of the gbatemp santa and replacing it's background..Thanks!!! Merry Tempas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









EDIT: Sorry Admin I just noticed that i misspelled the tempmas word into tempas so i changed it and resend it to you...


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 21, 2009)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> Thanks MarkDarkness. I agree with you on the mic, but it was hard to do and i am quite inexperienced. Care to share yours if u have not already?


I uploaded it from a net cafe, since my connection at home breaks files when the upload is bigger than a MB or two. ;( So I can't, really.

As for the mic, a good trick is to have it at an angle slightly below your chin. That way, it picks up very little air, and also adds a bit of depth to the recording in pre-production. All you have to do then is adjust how loud you sing, which should be a bit louder, but not overly so.


----------



## Marv (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is my picture :-) Santa... babe! (ver. with watermark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Your sing timing at the end is a bit off and the music was sometimes louder than your vocals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But its good.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's my music entry.  

*An A Cappella Tempmas Carol* - Sung to the melody of _Silent Night_


Spoiler: Lyrics



Softmods and hacks
AP-check patch
Fun and joy
For girls and boys
'Tis the season for Tempmas cheer
There is something for everyone here
May your Tempmas be merry
Here at GBAtemp!


It's all me.  I just used ninja powers (_kage bunshin no jutsu_) to make more of myself


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 21, 2009)

Great entries so far guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep them coming!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Densetsu, your entry was deleted from MU. :/

EDIT: nvm, now it works O.o


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay, screw it!! I was going to wait until after today to post my Poetry/Writing/Story (err) entry, but why not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here it is:


Spoiler



It was a dark and snowy night one week away from Christmas day. I was busy on my computer browsing GBATemp, and periodically minimizing to my Runescape forum threads. I had taken the liberty of installing my own mini fireplace, but it isn't what you would call a "fireplace". I had hooked my computer to my LCD flat screen via the monitor out port, I then followed suit to hook the computer up to a second monitor. I had wrote a program from scratch. Programming came easily to me, and I don't know why, but I could think it in my brain, and I would black out. When I would wake, I would still be sitting at my computer, in fact the only thing to change was the text on my screen. I had always assumed that I had typed it by hand, but I sensed there was something deeper. The program was relatively simple, well simple to my standards. In the scene is a room, with a Christmas tree with random light patterns, in the center is a fireplace an mantle combination, the fire place had realistic flames that were as comforting as real flames (just not that good for keeping warm). This was all visible on the LCD flat screen. The mantle had stockings for the people you put input. Mine had three, one for me, and two for the people I lived with. These people had found me unconscious with a deathly pallor practically on their doorstep, on a night not unlike tonight. They took me in out a goodness in their hearts, not knowing who I was, what I did, and why I was out like a light on their door step. Well, they did ask, but it was apparent that I had amnesia, and that they would not get anything out of me until I remembered. My program I had wrote was distributed as a freeware, they would send an email to my domain with what they wanted for Christmas within a limit per person (after all Santa has a budget too), and an A.I. would decipher the words, and store what they wanted in a database. When Christmas rolled around at 12 o' clock midnight, the virtual timer embedded in the program would trigger a virtual Santa to drop from the chimney, extinguish the flames, drop the wanted presents under, and around the tree, then leave just as quietly as he came. When you awoke in the morning, you could click on your presents, and open them. It was novel, but it made me feel better for some reason to give back to society, I couldn't quite place why this was, but it was a nagging feeling at the back of my mind. I stood up and walked halfway through my room, and suddenly I heard an alarm in my head, and a splitting headache ensued. It felt like a nail was slowly, but surely being driven through my eyeball. I shut my eyes, and blacked out yet again. 

I opened my eyes, and found myself floating in a sea of ones and zeros. It felt wet like water, so I did a test to see if I could swim, and found out quickly that I could move noiselessly unlike what would sound out in water. I took a quick survey of my surroundings, and there was nothing, oh sweet nothing. I took in my hand a medley of ones and zeros. I closed my eyes and thought about snow. Suddenly I felt a different wetness in my hands, a cold wetness. Then several more! My eyes fluttered open in an instant, an behold! True to my sense of touch there was snow falling from a grey cloudy sky! With a great revelation, I realized that I could do anything here! This was my domain, and I could bend it to my will! The first thing I did was think long and hard on what should be created. As I thought, and thought, and thought some more, I imagined a Game Boy Advance. Then that evolved into an idea so great, and expansive, that it took seven virtual days, and seven virtual nights (which were about one hour apeice). When at last I opened my eyes, there was a thriving metropolis that stood in front of me. It was all dressed for Christmas, but instead of Christmas the large center piece that could be seen fromm anywhere in the city said in big red lettering: "Tempmas 2009"! I read this and realized that I had virtualized GBATemp to 3D! These were the actual users, running to and from boards, topics, and posting. I had also realized that somehow, the place of ones and zeros I had virualized this city to, is some sort of huge computer! Somehow, this place had connected to the internet and is taking commands from GBATemp to form the city running in real time! Then I realized the members had taken form of their actual avatars... Oh my gosh! The as a guest walked by, I saw his avatar placeholder had a picture of something very obscene. I wasn't sure if that was Costello's sense of humor showing, or there was something wrong here. As I turned to watch the guest walk by I saw Guild McCommunist walking nearby. I ran over and hailed him by his name, "Hey! Guild McCommunist!" About 10 seconds later he paused, and walked back to me. I thought to myself, "Hey I must have P.M.'d him." 

A text bubble appeared over his head with my words in a quote bubble, and some new words, "Hey Sterl500, what do you need?"

I though to myself, "I am Sterl500?" Then I looked above my head, and my Username was definately "Sterl500". I replied, "Well, Have you noticed that the guests avatar pictures are visible now?"

A few seconds later he replied, "How can I see their avatars when there isn't even a way to veiw them?"

I thought for a second and said, "Try clicking on the number of guests viewing the board you are on."

This time it took a complete minute for him to reply, "Holy shit! That is gross! Let me contact Costello, and see if this is just his wierd sense of humor, or something else entirly!"

After that he walked away. I decided to go explore some topics. After invading the Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks AP Crack topic, and created a random topic in the End of Forum, I began to get some feelings about being watched. I then figured, "Someone is viewing my profile." That wasn't it though. It was a more sinister feeling, laced with hatred, and madness. Suddenly that feeling manifested itself in front of me as a dark figure. Which before it had totally formed sped away like mad! I gave chase, and the figure gave no heed to any of the users, and everytime it hit someone, a big text bubble formed above the user, and a big lettered word popped into it: "BANNED." The decorations flew every which way, and I passed Costello with a priceless look on his face. As I got deeper into the chase the figure formed into a Humanoid furry creature, and continued to speed through GBATemp at breakneck speed. There was a group of people standing in a circle spouting vague innuendo at each other. I thought, "Must be that topic in the End of Forum", but I yelled, "look out!" And waved my hand. Suddenly they all flew through the air! They departed in a manner of chaos, to a different board in GBATemp. I decided to kick it up a notch, and capture this beast. So I created a rope, and a metal Santa Hat GBATemp Mascot. I attached these together to make a grapple. I threw the grapple into wide slow circles, then I lobbed it. I grinned in satisfaction, as the moster is brought to its' knees, tied from head to toe! Instead of killing it, I sent it to the GameFAQs board of losers, as they were in need of a serious troll. I looked at all the destruction behind me, decorations hanging by a thread, banned user lying still on the ground, and a completly befuddled Costello standing there with a crazed look on his face. Then, it all changed! The users got up, and helped reset the decorations! Then Costello's look changed from "what the fuck?!" to "for the win"! I felt that I had done some good here, and I had got my fill of GBATemp in 3D. I had no idea on how to get to the place I called home though. Then something hit me, a rouge P.M. that said psst. hey you in the 3D have you written a letter to santa about what you want this year? Having completed its' mission it flew off. I didn't really believe in Santa, but I believed in Temp Santa! I decided I would write an epic letter to Santemp, I got started right way, and when I was finished it looked like this:

Dear Santemp,

I have been a good boy this year, I have done many un-useful things for society that may seem useless, but are very thoughtful. The Virtual Santa program I wrote achieved a million hits, and just as many downloads. It's free, so people who cannot afford, or don't want a tree, but have a computer and internet, can emulate a Santa Claus visit, and then bring out the presents! I have done a very useful thing for society recently, and it was saving your website's honor, dignity, and your Tempmas. What I want for christmas is a promise that GBATemp will run forever, or just during the course of the internet. This way it may be enjoyed by all: gamers, hackers, lurkers, moderators, dogs, cats, etc. Please make my wish come true.



GBAtemp's Hero,
Silva Herado

I reviewed my work in satisfaction, it was simple but it got my point across. With a sad look I sent my letter off, with a hope that Santemp would find it. I sat down exhausted. Having thwarted the evil of the decade, I knew my work was done here. I closed my eyes with a longing to go home and sleep in my bed. The 3D GBATemp's sounds and faces faded to black, Then I woke to the sight and sound of Virtual Santa go up the chimney with a puff of smoke, and a "Ho Ho Ho!" I smiled and layed back down with the thought, "I am home."



Well this is slightly different from my entry, and I fixed the three mistakes that I found in the text with a rough look over.

I guess I will also post this in my blog post.


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 21, 2009)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> tenentenen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. that makes sense since the "p" noise wont be directed directly into the mic. Thanks, Ill try that next time.

Shiro786, the music was quite interesting and I liked that you based it off of the SMW.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and Densetsu3000, it was very cool!, I thought that it could have been longer, and the harmonies were good most of the time. though it seem better than mine. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else get a chance to listen to mine? not that im trying to be that ridiculous or that everyone must listen or something, I just like feedback, + or -.
Link


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> oh crap i just noticed it doesn't sync...man i'm tired as hell i'll probably do it later. damn exam week and damn not having time to working on anything. =(
> 
> picture is coming up!



You think you would make it in... 7 hours? 
(I think its seven hours till 23:59 GMT, because in germany the time is GMT+1 and it would be 17:11 GMT right now.)

Merry Temp/Christmas to you and the others too.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 21, 2009)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> and Densetsu3000, it was very cool!, I thought that it could have been longer, and the harmonies were good most of the time. though it seem better than mine. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says I have to be a premium member to download it, even if I click on the "Free user" button


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> tenentenen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the shit about RapidShare, they dont have any places for free users to download something.


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 21, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, here is a megaupload one
Link


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 21, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Oh I just fixed it now anyways. Also the loop at the end was supposed to sound like the end of the first level in Super Mario World. Check it out here: http://www.myspace.com/sinergy
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh wow. I just put on a pair of headphones and the voice is completely drained. ARGHHHH
> ...


You just reached the point in which most give up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Creating a compromise between speakers and earphones is about the hardest thing ever. When you are mixing rock and metal, the bass is specially prone to sound fine in one output and like crap in the other, and reaching a middle ground often means drowning it, which feels soul-crushing.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2009)

Y'know the email for the writing competetion. is it [email protected]?


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 21, 2009)

no. It would be *tm.4*@gbatemp.*net*


----------



## Escape (Dec 21, 2009)

Merry Tempmas!
Just sent in my entry (#1)
I've sent it to [email protected]
Is this the correct address?


----------



## Kirah (Dec 21, 2009)

almost finished with my song :]
I wish I didnt procrastinate so I could have made it better haha, oh well


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Escape said:
			
		

> Merry Tempmas!
> Just sent in my entry (#1)
> I've sent it to [email protected]
> Is this the correct address?



Yes, it is the right one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merry Tempmas.

Now only some hours to go, and then 4 days of waiting. D:


----------



## Keeley (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh man I forgot my name in my e-mail...should i sent one again?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Keeley said:
			
		

> Oh man I forgot my name in my e-mail...should i sent one again?



Yep, send it again and state the reason, why you resent it. Then it should be ok.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 21, 2009)

So anyone read that story I posted? After looking at all the entries so far (quite a bit are very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I am getting nervous that no one has posted their Poetry/Writing entry (other than me).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> So anyone read that story I posted? After looking at all the entries so far (quite a bit are very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I read the story. It's quite good. Better than mine, as a matter of fact....

I'm not going to post mine just yet. Maybe after the contest ends.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 21, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> So anyone read that story I posted? After looking at all the entries so far (quite a bit are very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted my poem as well, but its sure not as good as your story.


----------



## Keeley (Dec 21, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Keeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I think I'm gonna do that thanx


----------



## Kirah (Dec 21, 2009)

Finished my song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Check it out hurrr - http://www.box.net/files#/files/0/f/30416058
its GBATEMPPSONG.mp3

the volume is kinda low, but oh well, it was alot of fun to makeee haha


----------



## updowners (Dec 22, 2009)

Ahh crap I missed the competition.


----------



## dice (Dec 22, 2009)

That is true I'm afraid, if we're sticking to the rules (which we should and I presume will be doing) any entries submitted from now own to the email address (or anywhere else) will be ignored.


----------



## Kirah (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh wow I hope I sent mine in on time, it was like an hour or so ago -.-
It would suck doing all that work and ending up being ineligible because your a few minutes late xD


----------



## dice (Dec 22, 2009)

Our latest entry (as of now) was received before the deadline so yours should be accepted.


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 22, 2009)

fuck! my video entry is still uploading in youtube. DAMN SLOW INTERNET CONNECTION.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: Hope they still accept it. All that hard work going to different places just to enter the competition.

Btw. Here is my entry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABUXE-uq-GI


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 22, 2009)

AW CRAP I THINK I DIDNT SEND MY USERNAME TOO

can i resend and explain?
edit: why is hotmail's formatting screwed again, can i use another email? i cant seem to attach anything to the mail.
EDIT: sent lol


----------



## Keeley (Dec 22, 2009)

Haha you too? So much excitment lol


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 22, 2009)

i gave my name everything w00t hope i win something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merry Tempmas everyone!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 22, 2009)

_Sterl500_, my main concern with your story was the size of the paragraphs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The content is good, but you should really try breaking those beasts up a bit, so that the reader doesn't have to face a wall of text. It will be a pleasure competing with you!

*Posts merged*

Hey, everyone... hope you all managed to get into the competition! I am sure you did, though. Ha... it's so exciting seeing all these great entries and waiting for the judgement!

Well, I pondered a lot about whether I'd post this here or not. It was a short story I wrote at the last moment possible, and was initially not going to enter the competition since it is so personal. But I decided that by posting it now that the entries are already up for judgement - and the judges will read it not knowing how freaking real it is - the proccess won't be tampered with. I do not want to be judged based on pity, but rather on artistic merit. If anybody is interested, this is a fictionalized version of something that happened to me this year, my submission to the writing contest - that I wish I had started sooner to actually revise it at least once...

my entry, *SHATTERED*:



Spoiler



It took a while for my mind to process what had happened, as the situation just felt all too surreal.

After reality sunk in, another question was immediately raised: why? I stared at the floor, my hands quivering - or maybe the entirety of my body was quivering and I was unable to notice it. The upper screen had traveled all the way across the living room and now rested close to the sofa, but the lower screen was only a few centimeters away from my feet. From the screen's center, several thin and web-like lines stretched, with its leftmost part looking quite hollow... perhaps the impact had damaged it enough for a shard to fly off.

My eyes traveled up slowly, focusing on her face. She had a smug grin.

"Now you will pay more attention to me, won'tcha?" she shouted.
"Why would you do this?" was all I could reply.
"Because this is what would hurt you the most, am'I'rite, you geek?"
"Why?" I raised my voice. "You know I worked like hell to buy this!"
"My point exactly!" she laughed out loud. I cursed my family under my breath for having drilled morals so deep in my mind that for the life of me I wouldn't hit her.
"You... you are..." I stuttered. "You are... horrible."
"Is that all you can come up with? 'cause I can go on all night long about the little bitch that you are!"

It was December twelve, two weeks to Christmas.

I had hoped to spend Christmas eve nice quietly with my family, sneaking in some Dragon Quest at every opportunity I had, which was whenever they got caught up in a big holiday television show. Now I wouldn't, but on the other hand, time had come for me to get out of the mess I had entangled myself in. For three years I had put up with that wretched girl, bowing down to her every demand and tantrum. I had forgotten who I was, forgotten my friends, I was a caricature of what I had once been. But no more.

"I'm done. Just leave me alone and die." I said.

She parted her lips to reply, but before she could, I had already stormed out the door, my feet beating heavily against the stairway's steps, my mind storming with so many thoughts that I could barely understand what was going on inside my own head. I felt like an idiot for crying, like a child for caring. It was just a stupid video game, after all... but... it was my video game. It had my stickers, had my name in its welcome screen!

Out in the street, it was neither hot nor cold. There was this warm uncomfortable gust of wind that didn't help me calm down in the least. I couldn't go home like that, nevermind explain what had happened. I needed to go somewhere I could sit down and breath for a while. My feet took me aimlessly through streets I barely knew, and finally my mind had settled on something. I had read on GBAtemp that a card with a built-in SNES emulator was about to be released. I had been blown away by the idea of being able to play on the go classics that would never get remade such as Earthbound... it had left a smile on my face for days. Now I didn't even have a video game to insert the card in, nevermind actually play anything.

Keeping optimistic was becoming increasingly hard.

After what seemed like hours, I ended up on a local mall. Since it was so late, it was almost closed, and I could do little but stare at the unlit stores with closed doors, Christmas decorations just about everywhere. What a lame Christmas gift mine had been. When I was a child, I used to believe in Santa Claus. I believed so very much that one day I swear I saw him cruising the nightsky in his red sled. I had grown up and it had been imposed on me that Santa Claus doesn't exist, but somewhere within me, I still believed in him.

So, Santa... I studied hard all year, worked beyond the expectations of my job and received nothing for the effort, treated with kindness all of those around me, and even helped a few old ladies and gentlemen cross the street. I had also just taken a decision to change my life for the better, leaving behind somebody poisonous, and hoped to get back in contact with my friends as soon as possible. And my gift? Having taken away what I desired so much! Are you punishing me for something or is this a joke I am not getting?

Talking to imaginary beings solves nothing, though... why did I even bothering? I pulled a mistletoe from the front of a luxurious store and stepped several times on it in an idiotic outburst of angst. Again, acting like a child. How low would I sink?

I heard sobbing echoing across the almost deserted hall of the mall.

For a moment there I thought to walk in the opposite direction. Another person with problems? Mine seemed like enough. But yet again the worthless education that my parents had given me compelled me to go there. I started hating them for that. I wish I had just punched the girl for breaking my DS; it would be worth the jail time. Or... not... actually it wouldn't. And... the person sobbing could maybe really need help. And... sigh.

There was a girl sitting behind a staircase, shelled like a frail fetus, enshrouded in darkness.

"Are you okay?" I asked, almost whispering.
"No." she answered dryly in between sobs.
"Do you need help?"
"Look," she said, lifting her head to stare at me, her dark make-up melted across the entirety of her face. "is it too hard to grasp that maybe there is a girl that doesn't become easy just because she's sad? Go away."
"This is not why I am here. I really am asking if you need help." I continued, trying to keep my voice soft.
"Can you keep my stepfather and my mother from fighting every single goddamn day?"
"Unfortunately, no." I replied.
"Then I must repeat myself. Go away."
I sat by her side. "See, I used to fight with my girlfriend every day also. Just a few hours ago we had one final discussion, and now it's over. Funny thing is, I feel much better. So maybe they just don't belong together."
"I tell them that!" she came alive suddenly. "They don't listen!"
"Best thing you can do is try over and over. At some point they will have not choice but to listen."
She was silent for a moment. "I suppose you are right."
"And even as you told me to go away the first time, you stopped crying, so I guess you don't want me to leave all that much, right?"
"Maybe." she paused. "Really... you must be pretty brokenhearted right now." she said. "You say you are not, but I doubt it."
"Nah. She doesn't deserve a title and grand as heartbreaker. The only thing she really broke was my DS."
"How come?"
"We got to her house and I went to the shower, which felt pretty relaxing after a long day of boring work When I got out though, she was standing in the middle of the living room with my DS in hand, saying a bunch of crap about how I always mistreated her. She isn't very good in the head sometimes. Then... she just threw it so hard against the floor that it basically exploded."
"That's awful! Even if... well, it does sound like a small price to pay to get rid of somebody that could do much worse to you." she said.
"Hey, so you can actually be nice when you want to?" I winked.
"Sometimes, yes." she smiled, which felt very rewarding.
"Come on, let's get out of here and whine about our problems over some burgers." I said, extending my hand to her.
"Sounds great. Also," she opened her purse and felt around it for a bit. "It's not ideal, but... until you have your own..."

The girl pulled a Crimson DS from inside the purse.

"Maybe you can control the top screen while I control the bottom? There are some games like that, right?" she asked sincerely.

For a second there my world crumbled. I felt so happy that I wanted to cry again, but I held back the tears. I held them back and thanked my parents, and specially, I thanked Santa Claus. So that was my gift? It was not a joke, after all... and I appreciated it very much.

"That means a lot to me." I replied. "Thank you."
"Hey, don't be like that. It's nothing." she blushed a bit. What a cute girl.
"Hold on a second." I said.
"What are you gonna do?"

I went back to the front of the store and put the mistletoe back in its place, making sure it was neat and at a nice angle. Thank you, Santa. Maybe you can give me the DS too? Just a thought!

"Now we can go." I told her.

THE END


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 22, 2009)

<!--quoteo(post=2475813:date=Dec 21 2009, 07:25 PM:name=MarkDarkness)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(MarkDarkness @ Dec 21 2009, 07:25 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2475813"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><i>Sterl500</i>, my main concern with your story was the size of the paragraphs. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /> The content is good, but you should really try breaking those beasts up a bit, so that the reader doesn't have to face a wall of text. It will be a pleasure competing with you!

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><b><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Posts merged<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

Hey, everyone... hope you all managed to get into the competition! I am sure you did, though. Ha... it's so exciting seeing all these great entries and waiting for the judgement!

Well, I pondered a lot about whether I'd post this here or not. It was a short story I wrote at the last moment possible, and was initially not going to enter the competition since it is so personal. But I decided that by posting it now that the entries are already up for judgement - and the judges will read it not knowing how freaking real it is - the proccess won't be tampered with. I do not want to be judged based on pity, but rather on artistic merit. If anybody is interested, this is a fictionalized version of something that happened to me this year, my submission to the writing contest - that I wish I had started sooner to actually revise it at least once...

my entry, <b>SHATTERED</b>:



Spoiler



It took a while for my mind to process what had happened, as the situation just felt all too surreal.

After reality sunk in, another question was immediately raised: why? I stared at the floor, my hands quivering - or maybe the entirety of my body was quivering and I was unable to notice it. The upper screen had traveled all the way across the living room and now rested close to the sofa, but the lower screen was only a few centimeters away from my feet. From the screen's center, several thin and web-like lines stretched, with its leftmost part looking quite hollow... perhaps the impact had damaged it enough for a shard to fly off.

My eyes traveled up slowly, focusing on her face. She had a smug grin.

"Now you will pay more attention to me, won'tcha?" she shouted.
"Why would you do this?" was all I could reply.
"Because this is what would hurt you the most, am'I'rite, you geek?"
"Why?" I raised my voice. "You know I worked like hell to buy this!"
"My point exactly!" she laughed out loud. I cursed my family under my breath for having drilled morals so deep in my mind that for the life of me I wouldn't hit her.
"You... you are..." I stuttered. "You are... horrible."
"Is that all you can come up with? 'cause I can go on all night long about the little bitch that you are!"

It was December twelve, two weeks to Christmas.

I had hoped to spend Christmas eve nice quietly with my family, sneaking in some Dragon Quest at every opportunity I had, which was whenever they got caught up in a big holiday television show. Now I wouldn't, but on the other hand, time had come for me to get out of the mess I had entangled myself in. For three years I had put up with that wretched girl, bowing down to her every demand and tantrum. I had forgotten who I was, forgotten my friends, I was a caricature of what I had once been. But no more.

"I'm done. Just leave me alone and die." I said.

She parted her lips to reply, but before she could, I had already stormed out the door, my feet beating heavily against the stairway's steps, my mind storming with so many thoughts that I could barely understand what was going on inside my own head. I felt like an idiot for crying, like a child for caring. It was just a stupid video game, after all... but... it was my video game. It had my stickers, had my name in its welcome screen!

Out in the street, it was neither hot nor cold. There was this warm uncomfortable gust of wind that didn't help me calm down in the least. I couldn't go home like that, nevermind explain what had happened. I needed to go somewhere I could sit down and breath for a while. My feet took me aimlessly through streets I barely knew, and finally my mind had settled on something. I had read on GBAtemp that a card with a built-in SNES emulator was about to be released. I had been blown away by the idea of being able to play on the go classics that would never get remade such as Earthbound... it had left a smile on my face for days. Now I didn't even have a video game to insert the card in, nevermind actually play anything.

Keeping optimistic was becoming increasingly hard.

After what seemed like hours, I ended up on a local mall. Since it was so late, it was almost closed, and I could do little but stare at the unlit stores with closed doors, Christmas decorations just about everywhere. What a lame Christmas gift mine had been. When I was a child, I used to believe in Santa Claus. I believed so very much that one day I swear I saw him cruising the nightsky in his red sled. I had grown up and it had been imposed on me that Santa Claus doesn't exist, but somewhere within me, I still believed in him.

So, Santa... I studied hard all year, worked beyond the expectations of my job and received nothing for the effort, treated with kindness all of those around me, and even helped a few old ladies and gentlemen cross the street. I had also just taken a decision to change my life for the better, leaving behind somebody poisonous, and hoped to get back in contact with my friends as soon as possible. And my gift? Having taken away what I desired so much! Are you punishing me for something or is this a joke I am not getting?

Talking to imaginary beings solves nothing, though... why did I even bothering? I pulled a mistletoe from the front of a luxurious store and stepped several times on it in an idiotic outburst of angst. Again, acting like a child. How low would I sink?

I heard sobbing echoing across the almost deserted hall of the mall.

For a moment there I thought to walk in the opposite direction. Another person with problems? Mine seemed like enough. But yet again the worthless education that my parents had given me compelled me to go there. I started hating them for that. I wish I had just punched the girl for breaking my DS; it would be worth the jail time. Or... not... actually it wouldn't. And... the person sobbing could maybe really need help. And... sigh.

There was a girl sitting behind a staircase, shelled like a frail fetus, enshrouded in darkness.

"Are you okay?" I asked, almost whispering.
"No." she answered dryly in between sobs.
"Do you need help?"
"Look," she said, lifting her head to stare at me, her dark make-up melted across the entirety of her face. "is it too hard to grasp that maybe there is a girl that doesn't become easy just because she's sad? Go away."
"This is not why I am here. I really am asking if you need help." I continued, trying to keep my voice soft.
"Can you keep my stepfather and my mother from fighting every single goddamn day?"
"Unfortunately, no." I replied.
"Then I must repeat myself. Go away."
I sat by her side. "See, I used to fight with my girlfriend every day also. Just a few hours ago we had one final discussion, and now it's over. Funny thing is, I feel much better. So maybe they just don't belong together."
"I tell them that!" she came alive suddenly. "They don't listen!"
"Best thing you can do is try over and over. At some point they will have not choice but to listen."
She was silent for a moment. "I suppose you are right."
"And even as you told me to go away the first time, you stopped crying, so I guess you don't want me to leave all that much, right?"
"Maybe." she paused. "Really... you must be pretty brokenhearted right now." she said. "You say you are not, but I doubt it."
"Nah. She doesn't deserve a title and grand as heartbreaker. The only thing she really broke was my DS."
"How come?"
"We got to her house and I went to the shower, which felt pretty relaxing after a long day of boring work When I got out though, she was standing in the middle of the living room with my DS in hand, saying a bunch of crap about how I always mistreated her. She isn't very good in the head sometimes. Then... she just threw it so hard against the floor that it basically exploded."
"That's awful! Even if... well, it does sound like a small price to pay to get rid of somebody that could do much worse to you." she said.
"Hey, so you can actually be nice when you want to?" I winked.
"Sometimes, yes." she smiled, which felt very rewarding.
"Come on, let's get out of here and whine about our problems over some burgers." I said, extending my hand to her.
"Sounds great. Also," she opened her purse and felt around it for a bit. "It's not ideal, but... until you have your own..."

The girl pulled a Crimson DS from inside the purse.

"Maybe you can control the top screen while I control the bottom? There are some games like that, right?" she asked sincerely.

For a second there my world crumbled. I felt so happy that I wanted to cry again, but I held back the tears. I held them back and thanked my parents, and specially, I thanked Santa Claus. So that was my gift? It was not a joke, after all... and I appreciated it very much.

"That means a lot to me." I replied. "Thank you."
"Hey, don't be like that. It's nothing." she blushed a bit. What a cute girl.
"Hold on a second." I said.
"What are you gonna do?"

I went back to the front of the store and put the mistletoe back in its place, making sure it was neat and at a nice angle. Thank you, Santa. Maybe you can give me the DS too? Just a thought!

"Now we can go." I told her.

THE END


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->Even though I'd like to win, I've got no chance against this. Good job. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />

To be honest, it was pretty touching. Everything a guy wants! 



Spoiler



Video games and a nice girlfriend!


 Sorry I didn't do that before. Don't wanna ruin the story at all.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2009)

<!--quoteo(post=2475813:date=Dec 21 2009, 10:25 PM:name=MarkDarkness)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(MarkDarkness @ Dec 21 2009, 10:25 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2475813"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><i>Sterl500</i>, my main concern with your story was the size of the paragraphs. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /> The content is good, but you should really try breaking those beasts up a bit, so that the reader doesn't have to face a wall of text. It will be a pleasure competing with you!

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><b><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Posts merged<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

Hey, everyone... hope you all managed to get into the competition! I am sure you did, though. Ha... it's so exciting seeing all these great entries and waiting for the judgement!

Well, I pondered a lot about whether I'd post this here or not. It was a short story I wrote at the last moment possible, and was initially not going to enter the competition since it is so personal. But I decided that by posting it now that the entries are already up for judgement - and the judges will read it not knowing how freaking real it is - the proccess won't be tampered with. I do not want to be judged based on pity, but rather on artistic merit. If anybody is interested, this is a fictionalized version of something that happened to me this year, my submission to the writing contest - that I wish I had started sooner to actually revise it at least once...

my entry, <b>SHATTERED</b>:



Spoiler



It took a while for my mind to process what had happened, as the situation just felt all too surreal.

After reality sunk in, another question was immediately raised: why? I stared at the floor, my hands quivering - or maybe the entirety of my body was quivering and I was unable to notice it. The upper screen had traveled all the way across the living room and now rested close to the sofa, but the lower screen was only a few centimeters away from my feet. From the screen's center, several thin and web-like lines stretched, with its leftmost part looking quite hollow... perhaps the impact had damaged it enough for a shard to fly off.

My eyes traveled up slowly, focusing on her face. She had a smug grin.

"Now you will pay more attention to me, won'tcha?" she shouted.
"Why would you do this?" was all I could reply.
"Because this is what would hurt you the most, am'I'rite, you geek?"
"Why?" I raised my voice. "You know I worked like hell to buy this!"
"My point exactly!" she laughed out loud. I cursed my family under my breath for having drilled morals so deep in my mind that for the life of me I wouldn't hit her.
"You... you are..." I stuttered. "You are... horrible."
"Is that all you can come up with? 'cause I can go on all night long about the little bitch that you are!"

It was December twelve, two weeks to Christmas.

I had hoped to spend Christmas eve nice quietly with my family, sneaking in some Dragon Quest at every opportunity I had, which was whenever they got caught up in a big holiday television show. Now I wouldn't, but on the other hand, time had come for me to get out of the mess I had entangled myself in. For three years I had put up with that wretched girl, bowing down to her every demand and tantrum. I had forgotten who I was, forgotten my friends, I was a caricature of what I had once been. But no more.

"I'm done. Just leave me alone and die." I said.

She parted her lips to reply, but before she could, I had already stormed out the door, my feet beating heavily against the stairway's steps, my mind storming with so many thoughts that I could barely understand what was going on inside my own head. I felt like an idiot for crying, like a child for caring. It was just a stupid video game, after all... but... it was my video game. It had my stickers, had my name in its welcome screen!

Out in the street, it was neither hot nor cold. There was this warm uncomfortable gust of wind that didn't help me calm down in the least. I couldn't go home like that, nevermind explain what had happened. I needed to go somewhere I could sit down and breath for a while. My feet took me aimlessly through streets I barely knew, and finally my mind had settled on something. I had read on GBAtemp that a card with a built-in SNES emulator was about to be released. I had been blown away by the idea of being able to play on the go classics that would never get remade such as Earthbound... it had left a smile on my face for days. Now I didn't even have a video game to insert the card in, nevermind actually play anything.

Keeping optimistic was becoming increasingly hard.

After what seemed like hours, I ended up on a local mall. Since it was so late, it was almost closed, and I could do little but stare at the unlit stores with closed doors, Christmas decorations just about everywhere. What a lame Christmas gift mine had been. When I was a child, I used to believe in Santa Claus. I believed so very much that one day I swear I saw him cruising the nightsky in his red sled. I had grown up and it had been imposed on me that Santa Claus doesn't exist, but somewhere within me, I still believed in him.

So, Santa... I studied hard all year, worked beyond the expectations of my job and received nothing for the effort, treated with kindness all of those around me, and even helped a few old ladies and gentlemen cross the street. I had also just taken a decision to change my life for the better, leaving behind somebody poisonous, and hoped to get back in contact with my friends as soon as possible. And my gift? Having taken away what I desired so much! Are you punishing me for something or is this a joke I am not getting?

Talking to imaginary beings solves nothing, though... why did I even bothering? I pulled a mistletoe from the front of a luxurious store and stepped several times on it in an idiotic outburst of angst. Again, acting like a child. How low would I sink?

I heard sobbing echoing across the almost deserted hall of the mall.

For a moment there I thought to walk in the opposite direction. Another person with problems? Mine seemed like enough. But yet again the worthless education that my parents had given me compelled me to go there. I started hating them for that. I wish I had just punched the girl for breaking my DS; it would be worth the jail time. Or... not... actually it wouldn't. And... the person sobbing could maybe really need help. And... sigh.

There was a girl sitting behind a staircase, shelled like a frail fetus, enshrouded in darkness.

"Are you okay?" I asked, almost whispering.
"No." she answered dryly in between sobs.
"Do you need help?"
"Look," she said, lifting her head to stare at me, her dark make-up melted across the entirety of her face. "is it too hard to grasp that maybe there is a girl that doesn't become easy just because she's sad? Go away."
"This is not why I am here. I really am asking if you need help." I continued, trying to keep my voice soft.
"Can you keep my stepfather and my mother from fighting every single goddamn day?"
"Unfortunately, no." I replied.
"Then I must repeat myself. Go away."
I sat by her side. "See, I used to fight with my girlfriend every day also. Just a few hours ago we had one final discussion, and now it's over. Funny thing is, I feel much better. So maybe they just don't belong together."
"I tell them that!" she came alive suddenly. "They don't listen!"
"Best thing you can do is try over and over. At some point they will have not choice but to listen."
She was silent for a moment. "I suppose you are right."
"And even as you told me to go away the first time, you stopped crying, so I guess you don't want me to leave all that much, right?"
"Maybe." she paused. "Really... you must be pretty brokenhearted right now." she said. "You say you are not, but I doubt it."
"Nah. She doesn't deserve a title and grand as heartbreaker. The only thing she really broke was my DS."
"How come?"
"We got to her house and I went to the shower, which felt pretty relaxing after a long day of boring work When I got out though, she was standing in the middle of the living room with my DS in hand, saying a bunch of crap about how I always mistreated her. She isn't very good in the head sometimes. Then... she just threw it so hard against the floor that it basically exploded."
"That's awful! Even if... well, it does sound like a small price to pay to get rid of somebody that could do much worse to you." she said.
"Hey, so you can actually be nice when you want to?" I winked.
"Sometimes, yes." she smiled, which felt very rewarding.
"Come on, let's get out of here and whine about our problems over some burgers." I said, extending my hand to her.
"Sounds great. Also," she opened her purse and felt around it for a bit. "It's not ideal, but... until you have your own..."

The girl pulled a Crimson DS from inside the purse.

"Maybe you can control the top screen while I control the bottom? There are some games like that, right?" she asked sincerely.

For a second there my world crumbled. I felt so happy that I wanted to cry again, but I held back the tears. I held them back and thanked my parents, and specially, I thanked Santa Claus. So that was my gift? It was not a joke, after all... and I appreciated it very much.

"That means a lot to me." I replied. "Thank you."
"Hey, don't be like that. It's nothing." she blushed a bit. What a cute girl.
"Hold on a second." I said.
"What are you gonna do?"

I went back to the front of the store and put the mistletoe back in its place, making sure it was neat and at a nice angle. Thank you, Santa. Maybe you can give me the DS too? Just a thought!

"Now we can go." I told her.

THE END


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Great read! I thought about the paragraphs, but I couldn't for the life of me figure out how I should split them up. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /> Glad that ended happily for you (if that was the way the real life account went, but if not, then all the power to you for creating the very entangling story that just pulled me in. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /> ).

<!--quoteo(post=2475242:date=Dec 21 2009, 05:42 PM:name=Revolutionize)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Revolutionize @ Dec 21 2009, 05:42 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2475242"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=2475209:date=Dec 21 2009, 11:27 PM:name=Sterl500)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Sterl500 @ Dec 21 2009, 11:27 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2475209"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->So anyone read that story I posted? After looking at all the entries so far (quite a bit are very good <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /> ), I am getting nervous that no one has posted their Poetry/Writing entry (other than me). <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Ya, I read the story. It's quite good. Better than mine, as a matter of fact....

I'm not going to post mine just yet. Maybe after the contest ends.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=2475251:date=Dec 21 2009, 05:46 PM:name=MegaAce™)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(MegaAce™ @ Dec 21 2009, 05:46 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2475251"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=2475209:date=Dec 21 2009, 11:27 PM:name=Sterl500)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Sterl500 @ Dec 21 2009, 11:27 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2475209"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->So anyone read that story I posted? After looking at all the entries so far (quite a bit are very good <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /> ), I am getting nervous that no one has posted their Poetry/Writing entry (other than me). <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

I posted my poem as well, but its sure not as good as your story. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Thanks for the positive posts everybody, and I am very interested in you all's entries. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />


----------



## n8littlefield (Dec 22, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> So anyone read that story I posted? After looking at all the entries so far (quite a bit are very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post mine so you don't feel lonely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A Call Center Christmas Wish 


Spoiler



Santa when you make your list
and check it once, then twice
I beg you consider this request
before marking me "Not Nice".

I work in customer service
and every day I spend
Eight hours showing callers that I care
(or at least that's what I pretend.)

I spend all week in a small grey cube
in an aging rolling chair.
My headset tethers me to my desk
and leaves a weird part in my hair.

Now you may be thinking
"That sounds fine - how could you NOT be nice?"
But it's not that simple and here is why
I'd like that list checked THRICE.

I've been cursed at more than fifty times -
in spanish and french to boot.
And not once did I swear back at them
(without my phone on mute.)

I've been called a liar, and a thief
a douchebag and a pain.
I've been called ten different racial slurs -
impressive for a white guy from Maine.

Just please don't pay attention
to the things I say under my breath -
when I tell my customers to bite me
or plan their fiery death.

I'm sure you've seen me hang up on them
to get the final word.
And I guess it could have looked naughty
when I flipped my monitor the bird.

And yes it's true I do slack off
and browse the web during all my calls
except for GBATemp.net - 
damn work firewall. 

But Santa forgive me one more year
for being a slacker and a slob
and grant me my one christmas wish -
Please bring me a better job.



I think I messed myself over though - I just realized my autotext put in an old website I used to write reviews for instead of gbatemp.net - guess I'll write a message to a mod and see if they can fix it


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2009)

xD That was hilarious!!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback, guys! I feel quite honored! And yeah, take away the creative liberties and how condensed it is, it's basically a true story. The girl in the mall is analogous to my childhood girlfriend, with whom I hope to be together in a definitive manner now.

_n8littlefield_, that was really well conceived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You were pretty graceful in those rhymes, and funny also.


----------



## luigirulze (Dec 23, 2009)

Well now that the competition is over and I no longer fear anyone stealing it, I'll post my entry in the forum.
I worked extremely hard to write it, though it was most enjoyable. I was feeling quite confident at first, but then I realised mine couldn't hold a candle to the creative, entertaining and in the case of MarkDarkness, heartwarming entries that have been posted already. Anyway, I hope you enjoy it!



Spoiler



Alas, 14 years old, and still writing to Santa?
But on top of my roof, his reindeers canter,

I hear this as I sit in the glow of my monitor
Seeing what's up with my friends on twitter.

Slowly, however, my attention strays,
As I remember a website through my memory's haze.

And then, it hits me, how could I forget?
the massive community of GBAtemp.net?

I open the portal to which I say hello,
An announcement written by Admin Costello.

"Come one, come all, to tempmas '09!
We're having competitions, for this festive time!"

So I sit, and I ponder, What am I to do?
My drawings are terrible, and my singing is too.

I have no video camera, so that leaves me but one option,
To create a poetic masterpiece, from a mental concoction.

So I open notepad, yet no inspiration strikes,
and my words are dull, and lacking in life.

Now my eyelids are drooping, I can't stay awake.
BANG! the door slams opens! not burglars! What is there to take?!?

As I peek round the corner, quaking with fear,
I see a figure, clad in red, with a massive beard.

This is no burglar! I shyly step out, and see he's holding only one gift.
He booms: "HO HO HO! I'm looking for Chris!"

Quietly I say: "here I am, are you who I think you are?"
He says: "I believe so, the Christmas Father."

"Now, I believe I have a gift for you, it's just here.
But first, let me see what you've got on the computer there."

"NO! you can't see that! It's a  W.I.P!"
"Someone has to read it. Who better than me?"

So he sits down and begins to read.
When he finishes, he remarks "depressing, indeed."

Enraged, I begin to shout out.
"How dare you say that, I worked hard, there's no doubt!

And, the reasons I'm a good boy are all true!
Good grades, hard work, never been cruel. These are all good things. What say you?"

"Yes, yes," he sighs gravely.
"You're words, they do have potential, i see.

But what they are lacking is true Christmas spirit!
Some cheer to assist, to go along with it!"

So I cry: "well teach me! I'm a fast learner!"
But he slowly shook is head, he seemed close to laughter.

"Spirit is a special thing. It cannot be taught.
Nor can it be siphoned, or stolen or bought.

The only way to get it, you'll see in a jiff,
It's Christmas Spirit! It's recieved as a gift!

Now open that present, no doubt you'll see,
this is the last you'll ever need of me."

"No, Wait! Don't go!" but the gift's already opening.
And now, Santa's gone, I hoped he was joking...

And in the box, a snow globe, on it written "Happily Ever After"
In the distance I hear Santa's joy-filled laughter...

I'm awake! My head snaps up! My visions all blurred!
I didn't remember that dream, not even a word.

What I did learn though was true Christmas spirit.
Now, my poem, I could finally finish it.

Inspiration hit me, I knew exactly what to write!

"HAPPY TEMPMAS TO ALL, AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!!!"



Written entirely by me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Tempmas, Everyone!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, we have so many lyrical geniuses here! I think the writing competition will be one of the hardest to judge because all of them are so good! (And that's only the ones that were posted here...There must be tons more!)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 23, 2009)

But they got 4 days to judge, so it shouldnt be such a big problem.


----------



## wchill (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not so confident in my art now that I saw your drawing. Damn it I really need a new DS Lite >_>


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 23, 2009)

Meh, I need one too. My screen is damaged. :/


----------



## wchill (Dec 23, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Meh, I need one too. My screen is damaged. :/



Mine has damaged top and bottom screens, buttons don't work properly, and there are two screw holes in the case from when someone tried screwing up my DS when I wasn't there.


----------



## Kirah (Dec 23, 2009)

My song if anyone wants to give it a listen :]
http://www.box.net/shared/eltmjpqoxs


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 23, 2009)

Kirah said:
			
		

> My song if anyone wants to give it a listen :]
> http://www.box.net/shared/eltmjpqoxs




I actually quite like this lol iv listened to a few audio ones and this is my fave. goodjob i hope you win!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 23, 2009)

Great song, man!
I already thought you forgot to mention GBAtemp.net in the lyrics, but you said it in the end.


----------



## wchill (Dec 23, 2009)

Nintendoohhhh... DS LIGHT!!!


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 23, 2009)

n8littlefield said:
			
		

> A Call Center Christmas Wish
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That was genius! I work in retail, and while I don't deal with the phones (thankfully!) I was so tempted to show this to the customer service desk, it's so true and they would've loved it


----------



## Kirah (Dec 23, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Great song, man!
> I already thought you forgot to mention GBAtemp.net in the lyrics, but you said it in the end.



thanks alot :]

I just saw the rule that I needed to include GBAtemp atleast once after I finished the songg haha, so I had to find someway to put it in without altering too much xD


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My song if anyone wants to give it a listen :]
> http://www.box.net/shared/eltmjpqoxs




I really like the lyrics, and most of the music in the song, the voice is great and so is the progession, but i feel that the breakdown detracted A LOT from the rest of the song, also I dislike the fact that it really isnt about gbatemp other than the fact that you talk about DS Lites, and games....then mention it at the end. Anyay just some constructive criticizm, but overall it is pretty good.


----------



## Kirah (Dec 24, 2009)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thankss :]
yeah i made the song basicly thinking back to 8 years or so ago when I was 10, and i told my mom all i wanted for christmas was a nintendo 64 haha. I should have put some more gbatemp inspired lyrics but i couldnt really think of any :| 

the techno breakdown was totally unnessary and i agree, i was just in fl studio and i guess I let it get the better of me xD


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 24, 2009)

Kirah said:
			
		

> the techno breakdown was totally unnessary and i agree, i was just in fl studio and i guess I let it get the better of me xD



yeah i have a synthesizer hat i used in my song, and sotimes i can get lost in fl using it as a midi controller, and im like....did i just do this for hours?!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, I liked the unnecessary breakdown.

The music part was my favorite part of the competition, I love hearing 'temper music.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm so nervous about tomorrow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to everybody who entered.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 24, 2009)

I think I'm gonna leave my laptop on the whole night, so I can wake up and wouldnt need to turn it on, if the thread with the results would be posted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Tempmas to everyone.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Tempmas, guys! I guess we are all feeling a bit anxious, but to me it's a good kind of anxious... it's sort of like the feeling I have when I'm checking sound before a gig and people are just staring at me...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well...I'm not that anxious. Don't want to get my hopes up just to find out that I lost but if I do win, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
*
Edit 1:* Well, all hope is gone. 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> write a poem or story telling Santa Claus why you deserve your Christmas presents this year.


 I didn't read that part. My story has nothing to do with "why I deserve Christmas presents". More about Tempmas and GBAtemp. *sigh*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 24, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Well...I'm not that anxious. Don't want to get my hopes up just to find out that I lost but if I do win,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt write about why I would deserve the christmas present too, just a little fun story. 
But I think that doesnt matter really much, because sure many people have overseen that.


----------



## tacoboat21 (Dec 26, 2009)

when are the winners getting announced >.< Christmas is almost over


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Dec 26, 2009)

tacoboat21 said:
			
		

> when are the winners getting announced >.< Christmas is almost over



Patience is a virtue.... merry Christmas!


----------



## tacoboat21 (Dec 26, 2009)

GINGERBREADMAN said:
			
		

> tacoboat21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weirdest post ever, don't ask why


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 26, 2009)

tacoboat21 said:
			
		

> GINGERBREADMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...too late, I have to ask. How is that weird?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 26, 2009)

Still no announcement... Even more nervous now.



			
				Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Well...I'm not that anxious. Don't want to get my hopes up just to find out that I lost but if I do win,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually added that in before I sent it in.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

They just need their time. ^^
They sure have to look at great entries.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> They just need their time. ^^
> They sure have to look at great entries.


Yea...


----------



## Elritha (Dec 26, 2009)

tacoboat21 said:
			
		

> when are the winners getting announced >.< Christmas is almost over



Whatever happened to the 12 days of Christmas? Christmas ends around the 5th of January.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> tacoboat21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ukrain christmas is on 7th January.


----------



## dice (Dec 26, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=198854


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

If Myke's entry for the grapics competition is something like last year, then we all can't win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Yes, I'm reading the Tempmas competitions from last year, they'Re awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> If Myke's entry for the grapics competition is something like last year, then we're all can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, lol.


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope the resault will be posted soon....


----------



## Myke (Dec 29, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> If Myke's entry for the grapics competition is something like last year, then we all can't win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't enter anything. Been way too busy at work, didn't have enough time. so good luck y'all.


----------



## regnad (Jan 19, 2010)

Did we ever get the results of this contest? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 19, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Did we ever get the results of this contest? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 18 2010, 05:25 AM) Sorry about the delays, folks. Unfortunately we've just run into one problem after another. I can't get into exact reasons, however. Eventually they will be announced, until then, just be patient.



Posted by Ace today.


----------

